# The Elders



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I have started sculpting a few new characters for a scene I never got around to building....looks like an early start to 2008. These will eventually be full body figures, and will be part of a group called the Council of Elders


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I love the features, those are gonna look good. Don't you ever sleep?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

great job dave- how many elders all together


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

pyro said:


> great job dave- how many elders all together


I believe there is a council of 12. Better get sculpting, Dave! 
Very nice work. I love thier expressions.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Dave you never cease to amaze. Nice work.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Very cool. I love the long face.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> I believe there is a council of 12. Better get sculpting, Dave!


Do'h...that's one a month until next Halloween! I actually was thinking 5, but we'll see.....


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

A bit of paint work done ...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I know the name Tim Burton is used alot to describe props, but this one really is VERY Burton.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

being brand new to all this I hope this is not a stupid question. But what are you sculpting those from???


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

tuck said:


> being brand new to all this I hope this is not a stupid question. But what are you sculpting those from???


I am starting with a urethane skull cast that I made as the basic form, and sculpting with celluclay and paper clay. These are paper mache products that I purchased at Michaels.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You're making something that awesome this far out from the season???????


Just one MORE reason to hate you.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

slimy said:


> You're making something that awesome this far out from the season???????
> 
> Just one MORE reason to hate you.


awe come on Slimy!!! where's the love??


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow those are paper mache. Once again I bow to you. You must teach me. I have much to learn from you. From here on out I will no longer call you Dave. Your new name will be Yoda. Please Master Yoda teach me!!!!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Those are really nice, Dave.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Wicked cool.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

awesome!

How to? How to?

:^)


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

VERY NICE dave


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm wondering if we should have a new section called sculpts? great job as usual Dave!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

impressive...


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

They are fantastic. Currently we are unable to get paper clay in SA which is a pity.
Love your work!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I can't believe I didn't see these before. Amazing detail and work!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I'm wondering if we should have a new section called sculpts? great job as usual Dave!


No, just call it "Dave's work"..........
Then right underneath it we can add the official "I Hate Dave Section"

I am beginning to think Dave doesn't sleep, eat, drink, work, etc. Just scrounges around in dumpsters and then makes the rest of us (well, me particularly) look like a baby with my work! LOL

Ya' know we love ya' Dave! We are just REALLY, REALLY jealous!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

wow. just wow. 5 you say? geez. wow. lol


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

In my best ballpark hot dog vendor voice, " I HATE DAVE SHIRTS... GIT YUR "I HATE DAVE!" SHIRTS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!
Beautiful work as ALWAYS Dave.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job Dave, great concept, I can't wait to see how you put them together!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Once again Dave, you amaze me. 

So much so that I have asked my local haunters group if we can do a paper mache Make and Take. 

You are a muse to Haunters everywhere (mostly the jealous ones who want to break into your Haunt and robe you blind).


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

worked on the colors a bit, and started painting the little mean one....


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Creepy, don't leave him out on the table at night.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

He'll getcha in yur sleep, he will!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

the third Elder is coming along nicely. I am not 100% satisfied with his paintjob yet, and he will be getting some hair.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I see you took the bottom lid off the eye, Looks better that way.

i can't wait to see what other heads you come up with!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Gee whiz!
What inspired your Elders creations? I really like how they have different types of expressions.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

again--nice job


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Gee whiz!
> What inspired your Elders creations? I really like how they have different types of expressions.


inspiration? while I was setting up my yard this year, I made a scene with figures around a tombstone with scraggly dead trees and such. The idea was that the group had met to do some 'conjuring'...I didn't have time to really make the scene up, but liked the concept...so "The Elders" will be for 2008.

I worked on the paint a bit tonight...ready to add in some hair.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds inspired to me!

I just don't have the imagination. I have to steal.. er um ..I mean borrow other people's ideas. I know, I know, it is all derivative but GEE WHIZ; (The Elders rock!)


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great Dave!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

See what happens when you don't trim your nasel hair people?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

He has a rosy nose....must be a drinker. LOL!

Looks totally different with hair.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> See what happens when you don't trim your nasel hair people?


LMAO!!! what's not to like about a nose hair mustache?


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

AS always Dave quite impressive. I have been dabbling with paperclay myself. Maybe someday I could impress you with my work. ( As I chuckle to myself inside knowing I'm* FULL OF CRAP*) Keep raising the bar. WOW


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

He reminds me of someone selling Mogwais or a runaway from Big Trouble in Little China.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

All together now....

Seriously Dave. Can we see them all together now???


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

WOW, love the hair!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Dave I LOVE these guys. How did you attach the hair to the guy with the big brows and nose hairs? I am planning a prop head, and am trying to figure out how to add hair to it.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Bethene said:


> Dave I LOVE these guys. How did you attach the hair to the guy with the big brows and nose hairs? I am planning a prop head, and am trying to figure out how to add hair to it.


For the hair on him, I dismantled a wig that was more or less sew in straight rows of hair. I cut the rows to length, and dipped the sewn ends in glue. Then I cut thin slices in the brow and chin and pushed the rows of hair in with a thin blade.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

You are a true Master Prop builder, now this is just a suggestion but you should make molds and make them with dragon skin so you can make them animatronic, that would be cool, just a suggestion mind you. Hint Hint.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Jan 19, 2008)

I enjoyed seeing the progress on these sculpts. How inspiring!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow great job... especially the guy with the long face. 

I'm just curious, how much would you say one of those heads cost you to make.. just based off of the clay because I've been thinking of using it myself sometime soon


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Spartan005 said:


> I'm just curious, how much would you say one of those heads cost you to make.. just based off of the clay because I've been thinking of using it myself sometime soon


wellllllll...... I don't know.

Go ask Mr. Owl.

"One.......to-WHOOOOO......three!"

(ok, enough of the old commercials....lol)
I'd say the foam cost approx $2 based on the number of skulls I got out of the gallon. The celluclay was $20 for 5 lb.(less 40% for the Michaels coupon) I used the same 5 lb for all my celluclay props last year (horse head, sign contest head and hands, crackerjack, SID, bucketman's head and hands, Clink, and all 3 elders.)So that puts the celluclay at about a dollar or less per head....Mr Owl was right. $3 each.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, Dave, I appreciate the help! I also went back and "studied" the Elders, again, Wow, amazing work! As you probably noticed, I am a newbie here, but have been lurking for a long time, and have been watching your posts, and even showed my daughter- ("you HAVE to see this!"),you have been a inspiration!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

holy crap I missed this thread altogether...very nice Dave ya did it again.
where's the group shot?
hmm how many can you get done before the big day and what else you got up your sleeve?


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow Dave! These are really great.. I love the expressions! Can't wait to see the finished project all together.


----------

